# brother control center & snow leopard



## bpriss (8 Septembre 2009)

Bonjour,

Je viens de migrer vers le système 10.6, et depuis, l'application brother control center n'apparaît plus.

L'application est très pratique pour numériser des documents depuis une imprimante MFC qui permet aussi de numériser plusieurs pages grace à son chargeur automatique.

 Pour le moment (j'espère) aucun correctif n'est disponible, j'avais rencontré le même problème en passant de mac os X 10.4 à 10.5, très vite rectifié par brother.

J'ai aussi essayé la numérisation depuis Aperçu, qui m'a l'air très pratique, et qui reconnaît bien l'imprimante multifonctions, avec les choix de résolution etc...

mais qui plante systématiquement.

QUelqu'un aurait-il une solution ?


----------



## bpriss (9 Septembre 2009)

petit rectificatif 

sur le logiciel aperçu :

le mode scanneur à plat (1 seule page) fonctionne

Le mode bac auto qui permet la numérisation de plusieurs pages en 1 seul document plante systématiquement.

A ce stade je ne crois pas qu'il existe d'autres solutions que d'attendre la sortie d'un hypothétique correctif d'Apple ou Brother.

Ou bien d'acheter plus récent ?...


----------



## janusatisland (10 Septembre 2009)

moi le scan ne fonctionne pas sur mon mfc


----------



## janusatisland (12 Septembre 2009)

malgré la mise à jour des pilotes brother, mon scan ne fonctionne toutjours pas en usb.


----------



## hep_51 (26 Janvier 2010)

j'ai le même problème

avec un mac OSX version 10-5-8 et une imprimante brother MFC 885 CW

j'ai rechargé le pilote d'imprimante dernière version sur le site de brother mais rien n'y a fait

scanner sans le contrôle center depuis aperçu donne des résultats beaucoup moins bon et moins pratique, avec des tailles de fichiers énormes 10 Mo pour une page !!!
Le réglage de définition ne semble pas fonctionner non plus sur aperçu alors qu'il fonctionnait sur le control center

le seul moyen que j'ai quand je perds le control center est de redémarrer le mac

un peu idiote cette petite imprimante


----------



## hep_51 (26 Janvier 2010)

bon j'ai fait tout comme c'est marqué ici
http://www.parkerwallace.com/BrotherControlCenterMacOSXLeopard
en chargeant le pilote d'impression ET le pilote de scan
et cela a l'air de marcher pour l'instant


----------

